# Wal-mart's self-checkouts.



## Karren (Aug 18, 2008)

This is strange.. Saturday the wife and I were at Wal-mart getting something for the kid to go to college... And we uised the self-checkout.. And I hit the button to get $60 back and when it came out there was only $51. Someone must have put a 1 in the 10's bin? So they gave me a 10 for the 1 without any hastle.. Which makes me think that its not an uncommon thing although its never happened to me..

So today I'm at a different Wal-mart piching up some thing for my upcomind trip.. (Nails and stockings!! Lol) and I put in a $20 bill followed by a $10 bill to cover $23 something and out spits the change... $17.35?? I checkd the reciept and it said I put in $30!! And my change was $2 something... So I went to the desk and told them and gave them the extra money..

So wierd!! Anyone else have any problems with the self checkouts giving you the right change?


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 18, 2008)

I haven't had a problem with getting the right change but in general the self service things are NOT my friend.

Last time I used one I tried to scan the food through and it didn't register it even though I was doing it right and then it started beeping insanely and everyone in the supermarket started staring at me whilst I pressed every button to shut the thing up. It was sooo embarrassing. Then an employee had to come over and fix it and I ended up having to go to a cashier anyway


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 18, 2008)

I just dont even bother with them. Nobody uses them, and I am scared I will screw it up, lol. When the rare person does use it, I notice they are there for a long time. I can wait in line behind 2 people and be leaving the store and the same person is still there and doesnt have much stuff to buy


----------



## magosienne (Aug 18, 2008)

i never use that stuff, i too have noticed you stay in line for a long time only for a bunch of stuff, and the staff there never knows how to repair the machine if there's a problem.

in some versions, you scan yourself your stuff, a bill is printed, and then you go pay just as usual, the only difference is the lady scans your printed bill. waste of time, imo.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 18, 2008)

My brother used it to buy Terminator 2 and it didn't want to work...I guess a cashier had to come over to verify his age because of the movie rating. So odd. lol.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 18, 2008)

There are Loblaws and Superstores in my area - both grocery stores - that have a self serve check-out.

I have tried the self check outs maybe 3-4 times. I find them incredibly difficult to figure out. Everything is in codes so I have to search through the directory for all the different fruit and vegetable codes.

I think they are accurate with cash back but otherwise - a pain in the butt.

I prefer having a cashier check out my purchases, plus if there is a price discrepancy it can be adjusted right away.


----------



## internetchick (Aug 18, 2008)

I always use debit, so never had that issue. I rarely get cash back. Boy am I going to make sure to double check in the future!


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I haven't had a problem with getting the right change but in general the self service things are NOT my friend.Last time I used one I tried to scan the food through and it didn't register it even though I was doing it right and then it started beeping insanely and everyone in the supermarket started staring at me whilst I pressed every button to shut the thing up. It was sooo embarrassing. Then an employee had to come over and fix it and I ended up having to go to a cashier anyway





That reminds me of that tv ad where a guy was using self-checkout, and it kept saying "wart remover, wart remover, wart remover!" lol.


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 18, 2008)

Ooh I love using them I think they're really fun. I just like scanning the stuff, does that make me sad?



I've never had any problems yet though, touch wood.


----------



## Jinx (Aug 18, 2008)

I use those self checkouts all the time (because they generally have an item limit so there won't be families with 2 carts of groceries in front of me) and never have a problem except for the couple times it won't proceed because instead of bagging something I put it straight in the cart (like milk) and the sensor thing makes it stop because nothing hit the bagging area.

I use my debit, though, so change isn't an issue.


----------



## amber_nation (Aug 18, 2008)

I like them and use them whenever I can. I always just use a credit card so I don't have to worry about correct change issues. About the only problem I have is sometimes things don't want to scan. Especially some makeup that has tiny barcode stickers. I did use the walmart one with cash before, your change comes out the bottom and a red light flashes, fells like winning at a slot machine or something, except that it's your money and you didn't win anything.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooh I love using them I think they're really fun. I just like scanning the stuff, does that make me sad?



I've never had any problems yet though, touch wood. I have not experienced anything like that a self checkout but i almost always have a problem with them right when i'm buying something that is a little embarrassing, most recently my Monistat Anti Chafing gel.

lol ooh i hate them. I worked as a cashier for my first job at a grocery store for almost 3 years and scanning stuff was so annoying. The only good thing about it was that I can still remember all those 4 digit codes you have to key in for produce and fruits which i believe is the same everywhere around here in the states. Most people avoid them bc of those but i know how to work em lol.


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 18, 2008)

that's so weird..one time I was at Nob Hill and I found some extra change in the cash/change dispenser, but i've never had it spit out extra money like that!


----------



## Sreyomac (Aug 18, 2008)

I have found extra money in one before too...... but they always give the right amount back. I love them when your only buying one thing... and i actually have some of the produce codes by memory!! lol!

Karen maybe you should buy a lotto ticket...??


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 18, 2008)

i've never gotten extra money from this.. once i noticed that people did not get their change, so there was an extra ten dollar bill in that.. so does that count as extra money? lol


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 19, 2008)

The walmart I work at has problems with people using debit cards and cash. If they use both it freezes 'em and says they only put one instead of the other. As for it giving back extra money I've never heard of that at the one I work at.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 19, 2008)

I've only used a few in the past but they seemed to work fine for me. But I still prefer someone at the register.


----------



## Karren (Aug 19, 2008)

I fould it strange that I got the wrong change at different Wal-marts on consetutive visits..

They installed new ones at the grocery store a few months ago and they are so picky!! About every ten items it kicks one back due to weight ot I threw it on the belt too hard or hit the side... Usually for a few items its quick and painless...

And funny Adrienne won't use them because of embarrassing items where I find them great for that.. I always get a sales clerk that will yell at the top of her lungs... "Price check on a bra for this guy in lane 5". Lol


----------



## missxstephy (Aug 19, 2008)

i actually tend to not like self-check outs, its suppose to be faster but i find it rather slower.. haha


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 19, 2008)

the ones in oz are pretty good... I haven't had a problem like that.. except sometimes it will say really loudly:

UNEXPECTED ITEM IN THE BAGGING AREA

and its like, yeah, the item I just bought is in there! haha, fool thing. But we don't really have them for stuff like fresh produce, only in stores like Target, so you don't have to put in any codes or anything like that.

they're super easy to use here too.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 19, 2008)

I always use them but havent had any issues... .thats strange 2 in a row for you


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 19, 2008)

I've used them a couple times, but once I had to wait for someone to come fix something. It didn't really save time so I don't bother with them now. I didn't have a problem with getting the wrong amount of change though.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 19, 2008)

Hell, my Wally World doesn't even have them! I tell you, it would help A LOT though if they did!


----------



## Tracigirl (Aug 19, 2008)

I'll use the self-checkouts at Walmart and supermarket (for food) all the time. They are generally quicker, with the odd occasion of a mechanical glitch (which are also found at the "humanoid" registers *lol*). I love em.

And my 11 year old daughter insists on being the self-checker-outer when we go together. I guess it's like some sort of video game to her. BOOP! BOOP! BOOP!


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 19, 2008)

I've never had a problem with self check outs, my only annoyance with them is what Rosie said, and they're kinda loud, I don't like that lol But I have never had a problem with them, sometimes it's easier than dealing with a person!


----------



## Karren (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm starting to think I have some strange effect on machines now.. Lol. Wednesday while taking the toll road to pick up the daughter I stuck a $5 in the tool booth for a $0.75 fare... And the quarters started coming out. And out and out... $11 worth.. I feel like that kid on Heros that can talk to ATM's. Hahahaha


----------



## Tracigirl (Aug 22, 2008)

Karren, you must have come across one of those new toll booth/slot machines that some states are setting up *giggle*


----------



## Karren (Aug 22, 2008)

Hahahaha... I wondered what the finny ding ding ding noise was??


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 22, 2008)

me and my bf purchased condoms using this and it did not deactivate the sensor so when we got to the door, the alarm went off -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> how embarassing..


----------



## qootex (Aug 23, 2008)

i've always used them once they were put in at my local walmart. i have never gotten the wrong change from these self checkouts. however, recently walmart has taken out the self checkout machines!


----------



## KatJ (Aug 23, 2008)

I pretty much always use self-checkouts when I have the chance. Normally my hair or makeup is kinda crazy looking and the cashiers are always rude or snooty to me. I'm a friendly little southern girl, but for some reason I always get attitude from people. Anyway... the only problem I've had is when I got cash back and money got jammed up in the slot when it tried to come out.


----------



## shawnaaa (Aug 23, 2008)

i use the ones at wal-mart from time to time, but 70% of the time i have some sort of problem with scanning. but i have always received the correct amount of change.


----------



## Karren (Aug 23, 2008)

I think I'm having a machine problem... This morning the lawn mower wouldn't work.. so I had to rent one... and then table saw wouldn't turn on so I had to tear it apart.... machines are out to get me!!! lol


----------



## Shelley (Aug 24, 2008)

The Walmarts here don't have self checkouts. And if they bring them in I'm not sure if I would want to use one after hearing about the problems lol.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 24, 2008)

I use them all the time.I found $40 in one last month.I waited around for around 30 minutes watching that particular register to see if anyone came running back into the store because I was going to give it to them.No one ever did.


----------



## KatJ (Aug 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I'm having a machine problem... This morning the lawn mower wouldn't work.. so I had to rent one... and then table saw wouldn't turn on so I had to tear it apart.... machines are out to get me!!! lol HAHAHAHA, I think you should go hide out in a bomb shelter or something for a little while.


----------



## Dreama (Aug 25, 2008)

That's never happened to me and I use those all the time. I normally pay with my debit card though cause cash goes waay too fast.


----------



## emilyjj11 (Aug 25, 2008)

Self checkout is always a hassle from what I've seen! It's hard to get right.. and the machines can be a pain to use.


----------

